# Where are the fish at Indain Lake?



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Fished Indain Lake today with no luck. Tried Dream Bridge with nothing at all. Fished North Channel and caught 2 slab gills, couple of small gills and 2 small crappie. Is it because of the water level being so low?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats why its called fishing and not catching


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Low water and high temps of water. Need water baddddddddd!! It was not just you they were close mouthed all day and into night. Was a 15 minute bite in couple channels right at dark with about 8 fish caught then it was done. Banged 8 in 20 minutes yesterday 1 good one and 3 dinks in 5 hours tonight. Wind was good baitfish were thick just no action.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im glad to see that you did poorly too slim.  makes me feel better.
I still have your number I almost called you I figured you would be around there somewhere today.
Question??? What is the ieal water temp for the fall saugeye bite. Mid 40s?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That is where i like to see it stay low to mid 40's they just get down right nasty in that temp range!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

may be there by the end of next week based on the forecast.


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

where would a good place to fish for eyes be right now? Im going to be up there tonight for a football game and would like to fish the lake first.. ive never been there so any help would be appreciated


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

wind should be pushing towards oldfield some were caught in lakeview harbor last night as well.


----------



## Glasseye (Mar 12, 2008)

I stopped in Fishermans Quarters yesterday and one of the regulars told me they were slaying them at North Fork on Friday? Jigs and minnows? A buddy and I spent 5 hours last week and got skunked? I never saw a fish caught.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I heard good reports from all over the lake on friday, I think it was the pre front bite. It seems like at indian you can always get a few just about anywhere. The challenge is finding the motherload. Which I only seem to find when you can't buy a bite most places. Which means most the fish are in one area, and when you find them its on.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Give it a week. I will be nailin them. Hopefully


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Will try to leave some by then going over tomorrow will let you know how it goes.  Heard bite right at dark tonight short lived but quality fish.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Was there from 9:30 AM until 3:30 PM in the COLD yesterday(Sunday). Caught 4 from the bank. Biggest one was a little over 18",smallest one at 15 and a half. Didn't see another caught. Must have had the spot today  First two were bitting like a perch would the other two slammed the minnow. Now I'm sitting here with a sore throat lol......Dan


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I fished Dream Bridge, the hole just to the east and the front of Moundwood on Sunday. Only place we caught anything was the bridge. Kept 4, tossed five back and lost 4. Largest fish was 23". After reading the other posts, I'm feeling pretty good about our trip. There were about 5 other boats at the bridge and I think all caught a few. Most on vibes, some on jig and minnow.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang Dave, nice fishing ya got there, I definitely need to start going to indian lake a lot more often. Alum hasn't produced worth a crap for me


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

went up last night from 5 p.m. till about 730 p.m., fished moundwood, nice and cold, i caught only one Saugeye, and only saw about 4 total caught between all that was out there


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

I also fished Indian last night. Caught one eye on the North side and then headed to moundwood. Only saw 4 fish caught and 1 hog lost at the shore. Prob. 20 people fishing and the 4 that were caught were caught within 30 minutes. Hope they turn on soon..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I was there as well and reports are right only 4 caught up to dark. Right after dark a guy beside me got a 6-7 pounder really nice fish. I stayed till 6;00 caught 2 keepers in 15 minutes around 7:20 or so and 1 dink later was really slow.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

fishslim--were you fishing from shore or boat at Indian yesterday?


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

I went fishing @ paradise point yesterday. not even a bite. about 7 or 8 people were there as well. out of all of us one guy caught 2. WE NEED RAIN!


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

I must have been right next to Fishslim. I got 2 in 2 casts right before dark. I thought it was really going to get going but that was it. I only saw 3 others caught, but the one was truly a nice one.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

yep i was under big tree you had on the osu clothes on. we had the crappie boys between us! I was fishing from shore hardly ever fish indian in a boat. Usually don't need to can find alot of fish from shore.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Thought I would make one more trip before putting the boat away for the winter. Need the garage space for the car. It was a very long day only to put two eyes in the livewell. We tried trolling stick baits and vibes back in the channels in the reserve and out in old Indian lake, jigging vibes and working minnows on a jig in the holes back in the reserve, North Fork, Long Island Bridge, Dream Bridge, The hole east of DB, Orchard Island Bridge, the channel across from the Doughnut Shop and Moundwood. The result was 1 dink, 1 maby 17" lost at North Fork. 1 dink at DB. 1- 17" and 1- 22" in the channel at the Doughnut Shop. Everything caught on vibes, no takers for the minnows. Only saw one other fish caught all day. Oh well, makes it that much easier to pack it in for the year. Time to concentrate on bow and rabbit hunting anyway.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

fishslim said:


> yep i was under big tree you had on the osu clothes on. we had the crappie boys between us! I was fishing from shore hardly ever fish indian in a boat. Usually don't need to can find alot of fish from shore.


I was the guy talking to you about Deer hunting in Hancock county a little later. I'll be hitting the piers sometime this week for the Walleye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

yep i remember you!! Heard they have been getting some monsters up there!! About 12 caught at moundwood tonight!! Should have been much better!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> yep i remember you!! Heard they have been getting some monsters up there!! About 12 caught at moundwood tonight!! Should have been much better!


yes its back on again caught some monsters last night


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Posts about Moundwood = 
Lures flying at your feet from every angle,
running into someone who knows fishslim 
getting physically closer than you do with your spouse
seeing 50 of your closest friends at the local fishing hole
...... oh what fun!  

See you guys there tonight!
ying


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

ying6 said:


> Posts about Moundwood =
> 
> getting physically closer than you do with your spouse



can't beat some of that action coupled (ha!) with catching some saugeye!

two of my favorite things!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> yes I said POLE... not just line and lure, (EE)


LMAO!!!  I hadn't heard that one. Thanks for the visual. Need to clean my keyboard now...

ying is right. Unless you're a real "people person" I would avoid moundwood during the hot bite.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All you Ice chuckers heard Indian is freezing up!! Moundwood was iced over pretty much from what i heard. That means back by connors there will be a good hard 1" of ice. Bet there on it!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

last year one of the home owners at NF got sick of all the ice fishermen parking there so he ran his dock aerator full blast and ruined the ice in the area. Im sure he will do it again this year.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Are they still catching Saugeye,bank fishing from the south shore? Was there about 2 weeks ago and did quite well fishing bottom. Thanks for any info( An hour drive for me).....Dan


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

recently indianlake.com was reporting ice cover over the whole lake. Im sure this wind and rain will change that though.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Channels are still locked up with ice. Moundwood last night had 1 1/2" of ice on it!!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Madfisher said:


> Are they still catching Saugeye,bank fishing from the south shore? Was there about 2 weeks ago and did quite well fishing bottom. Thanks for any info( An hour drive for me).....Dan


went out tonight, Moundwood, from 530p.m. to 7p.m., it was slow, only got 4 and had to work for them, got them on stick bait as usual (medium sized rouge) was told by another fisherman last night was very productive, he said he had 10 in thirty minutes, no such luck tonight by him or anyone else


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job! was told it was iced over!! Somebody did not want me coming over!! Will try it tomorrow night!! Did get 3 tonight elswhere on big jerks!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Maybe that was my problem this evening I was useing the slow pull and pause method instead of the big jerk and pause method Thanks Fishslim I will add that to my bag of tricks next outing By the way good job on getting three I fished for quite a while with not a nudge.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

just can't slip anything by on here!! Even though i was using a Big Jerk! no bite till i paused it on a taunt line!! Not a taut line!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

at Indian again tonight, kinda slow, got 5 keepers, was iced over when we got there thankfully JimBob used his boat to break up the ice for us


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sunday-hear it is locked up at moundwood. Only open water is in front of ramp to bridge. Was hoping to fish it tomorrow night but not looking good.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

hey slim, hows moundwood, was thinking of coming up there tomorrow evening


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wide open with 2 footers rolling down it. Wind was howling and snow was flying Perfect!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Wide open with 2 footers rolling down it. Wind was howling and snow was flying Perfect!


sounds like good Saugeye weather will try my luck tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Seriously, is Moundwood open and how much? I was up there a few days ago and it was only open in front of the ramps and we have had some extremely low temps since then. Tomorrow is supposed to be warm with rain late in the day so if it is open, then I may give it a try again. Does anyone know for sure about the ice situation?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is what i know as of this evening. Channel was open free of ice as of last night and thru today. Then late this afternoon the ice from main lake started breaking up and large iceberg chunks were coming into the channel. I was told that the wall side was piling up with ice making it real difficult to fish. Ramp side was open. Now with that in mind it totally depends on when wind dies down and if ice moves out. Doubtful,if wind totally dies tonight it will freeze up again and would probably make it hard to be broke up with boat this time due to the large heavy chunks mixed in. Now that is what i know take it for what you think it is worth. There are some guys there tonight who might get on and say otherwise and they would know better because they were there. It is a guessing game everyday right now due to cold temps. Shame cause it had some good fish in it last night if you could stand the cold. Caught a really nice limit as well as the 2 other guys that stuck it out.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

at Indian tonight, it was open as Slim said, kinda slow, 4 keepers


----------



## Bobber1 (May 9, 2006)

I would like as a bank fisherman . Is there a place to park close to Dream Bridge? I was up their in the summer .Appered to be blocked off around bridge.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a place just before you get to the bridge that can hold about 2 cars. Just watch out casting from under the bridge during warm weather months, don't want to land your bait in one of the 30 boats tied up to the pillars.


----------



## Bobber1 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the information . Thoese two spots,were what looked like to be blocked off. 
As far as dropping a line in somebody boat, under the bridge? Maybe in the live well, where the fish may be ha. Catchem where you can ha. TKS again


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

what did moundwood look like tonite as far as ice???


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Indian has opened up in most places all around lake. But as soon as wind dies down forget about it!! It will freeze up fast and by weekend there might be some crazies out ice fishing!! Was fun while it lasted all we can hope for is that the wind does not let up.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Im hoping Im one of those crazies on walking on water this weekend!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

One of or two of those crazies was out today 
http://indianlake.com/forecast.htm


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Who would of thunk it!!  Well i won't be greedy hope you get to as well. I know alot out there are ready for some ice drilling fun. Be safe i will hit a spillway and stand on rock hard rocks myself..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That was the only channel i did not drive thru this afternoon. Flat out nuts!! Old field channel was wide open as rest of main lake,so i guess it is safe to say protected areas still are ice covered as just seen. Nuts on buckets!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im almost positive that is an old picture and video from last year.
sometimes they post old videos as the "daily conditions video"
Its very misleading sometimes.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It almost seems familar....
You may be right but still I wouldn't doubt it....


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Seeing this post on Indian Lake reminded me of a really great guy Ray(bob) that used to keep us all informed on Indian Lake...lived right on it and had a website. Anyone know of his whereabouts? He was quite the "fishing links" guy, especially about walleyes.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

He is still around livin on the Lake. He seems to move around alot to different fishing forums


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando said:


> He is still around livin on the Lake. He seems to move around alot to different fishing forums


Thanks. Met him a couple times up there. Definately a great guy.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

hey slim, how are we looking up there? thinking about coming up there Tuesday


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i would say that if you do you fish off the barge and bring your auger and start vertical jigging vibes or spoons. From what i hear it is totally iced over and i would say it will not be open by tuesday even with warm temps. If i hear otherwise will let you know.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

been on ice at Indian since friday, blackhawk and LI, if you aint brave don't attempt it if ya are, don't venture too far, going back out in the morning


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they don't call me big joshy for nothing, Ill wait.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> hey slim, how are we looking up there? thinking about coming up there Tuesday


thanks for the info, Ill try back tomorrow and see how it looks


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Where are the fish at Indian?

On FishSlim's stringer of course. =)


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not now!! lol! Was by there about 10:00 and there was 4 guys out on ice at mouth of moundwood. Looked to be about 3" or so by the amount of turns it took to open up a hole. Well maybe less then 3". Braver then me! One guy i think pulled one in i was looking down channel and turned back to see what they were up to and he was acting like he got one and the guy that was with him moved real quick to the spot he was and drilled holes. It will take a good hard rain and temps to open channel up. Sounds like we might get that sorry ice guys!!


----------

